# This is why we need LYFT



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lyft will be offering instant pay. Why do people drive for uber over lyft? Its beyond me.

Express Pay: Get Your Deposit Instantly The first feature of its kind, Express Pay gives you access to your deposit the same day you drive. Once you reach $50 in earnings, you can simply tap a "get paid" button in the app, and funds will be deposited instantly.* COMING IN NOVEMBER


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

Lyft's policy with James River Insurance has a $2,500 collision deductible if an uninsured motorist causes an accident and your insurance will not pay for the damages, either.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Lyft's policy with James River Insurance has a $2,500 collision deductible if an uninsured motorist causes an accident and your insurance will not pay for the damages, either.


Well I highly recommend for you to drive safe and not get into an accident. If your only objection is a insurance deductible then it don't matter. If your in fear of a collision you need to rethink your career choice/side hussle.


----------



## mixm5 (Oct 28, 2014)

you really can't wait a week to get paid?

There is a .50 charge every time you use the "get paid" button on the app. Read the fine print.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

mixm5 said:


> you really can't wait a week to get paid?
> 
> There is a .50 charge every time you use the "get paid" button on the app. Read the fine print.


Lol. Who cares about stupid 50 cents when uber is raising their safe rider fee to 1.45 and their take from 20 percent to 25 in some markets. Your complaining about 50 cents to get your money the same day? Really? And it's only an option if you must and insist to collect your pay every week then don't do instant pay you special edition.....


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well I highly recommend for you to drive safe and not get into an accident.


Tell that to the uninsured motorists in SoCal who drive recklessly and cause damage to the vehicles of careful drivers who maintain great insurance coverage and still get shafted.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If your only objection is a insurance deductible then it don't matter.


Uber and Lyft need to take care of all the repairs in instances of being the innocent party to an accident caused by an uninsured motorist.



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If your in fear of a collision you need to rethink your career choice/side hussle.


As for the side "hussle" it's all good until you get hit by an uninsured motorist, and then that deductible hurts whether you can pay it right away, or not.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

I dont think i could survive on a daily pay. If I get that money I know I would spent it all. I'd rather pay weekly that way I can handle my bills more efficiently. It's a nice option if you can't wait or u need money the next day. As far as driving for lyft, I can barely stand driving uber, driving both would drive me insane.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

d'Uber said:


> Tell that to the uninsured motorists in SoCal who drive recklessly and cause damage to the vehicles of careful drivers who maintain great insurance coverage and still get shafted.
> 
> Uber and Lyft need to take care of all the repairs in instances of being the innocent party to an accident caused by an uninsured motorist.
> 
> As for the side "hussle" it's all good until you get hit by an uninsured motorist, and then that deductible hurts whether you can pay it right away, or not.


Then don't drive for a ride a sharing company if your going to complain. You have the option not to put your keys in the ignition. ...


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Then don't drive for a ride a sharing company if your going to complain. You have the option not to put your keys in the ignition. ...


That's exactly right.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lyft will be offering instant pay. Why do people drive for uber over lyft? Its beyond me


Then you may want to research the concept of "volume." In many markets, there are simply no Lyft pax to be had. In others they are scarce, and some drivers don't feel like screwing with it.

DC is probably one of the better markets and even here Lyft is only a viable competitor downtown.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

drivinindc said:


> Then you may want to research the concept of "volume." In many markets, there are simply no Lyft pax to be had. In others they are scarce, and some drivers don't feel like screwing with it.
> 
> DC is probably one of the better markets and even here Lyft is only a viable competitor downtown.


It sure is a lot of uber lovers on here today. If all you guys are against lyft and for uber then why is there some stupid universal uber strike being planned? If your not happy about this news then continue driving for your beloved uber.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It sure is a lot of uber lovers on here today. If all you guys are against lyft and for uber then why is there some stupid universal uber strike being planned? If your not happy about this news then continue driving for your beloved uber.


It has nothing to do with liking Uber. I prefer Lyft because they treat drivers better, but you cannot make money if you don't get pings. This is not a complicated concept.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

drivinindc said:


> It has nothing to do with liking Uber. I prefer Lyft because they treat drivers better, but you cannot make money if you don't get pings. This is not a complicated concept.


Apparently it is. Most pax have both apps if the better eta is on uber then it's pretty likely that they'll go with uber. If all the drivers turned on lyft over uber then uber would have a longer eta. You guys feed the dog you hate. Drivers divided mean uber win.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

The daily pay is another way to nickel and dime suckers. .50 a payment, sure why not...Geezus, be happy it's weekly and not bi-weekly like everyone in the professional world.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, and if everyone suddenly disconnected their cable service, Comcast would be screwed. There's a reason that's not gonna happen either. 

You go fight the power, or whatever it is the kids say these days. Some us are just trying to make a quick buck.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

mixm5 said:


> you really can't wait a week to get paid?
> 
> There is a .50 charge every time you use the "get paid" button on the app. Read the fine print.


Lol! Wow, fifty whole cents huh. Who cares!


----------



## mixm5 (Oct 28, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> Lol! Wow, fifty whole cents huh. Who cares!


You must not care about those ATM fees either.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> The daily pay is another way to nickel and dime suckers. .50 a payment, sure why not...Geezus, be happy it's weekly and not bi-weekly like everyone in the professional world.


Waiters AND Bartenders Take Their Pay HOME daily. I used to be one and enjoyed that arrangement.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

mixm5 said:


> You must not care about those ATM fees either.


Lol atm fees? What are you using a pre paid rush card? You guys need to get some business about yourselves. A independent contractor gets paid daily or when the work is completed. News flash! Your not an employee your an ic manage your own money or keep punching a clock. Now I can see how uber survives they seem to exploit the stupid....


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

After Uber paid late in Texas and no cancellation fee. Great move Lyft. Now more pax and driver support.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Pr1nce, first off don't get overly confrontational. After all, you asked a question. Most here have responded simply with why they choose Uber or keep Uber while driving Lyft, they are answering your question. Personally, I agree with you. Lyft does a much better job striking a balance between driver and rider happiness. Not only do I make more money with Lyft but my riders are generally happier with their service in general and more pleasant to have along for the ride. For me, Lyft works because they have started pushing hard into Boston with advertising, promo credits, and now LyftLine. So ridership is definitely up. Would I have more pings/hour on Uber? For certain. But thanks to the Power Driver Bonus, the hourly guarantee bonus, the tips, the lack of commission on Cancellation Fees, the higher payout for rider referrals, the fact my Lyft trips average longer than Uber ones, all mean I net more income on Lyft. So it works for me.

There certainly are markets as those have pointed out above where Lyft doesn't have a strong presence. We make nothing without a passenger in the car so it is difficult to just up and get everyone to convert at once. Personally, I prefer telling everyone what the differences are and strongly suggesting Lyft over Uber when asked. I don't fault those people for sticking with Uber as we are, after all, here for the money. Let's just hope that the market bears the clearly better choice over time.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh and on original topic, I do like the option of immediate withdrawal. Emergencies happen and since I've been a waiter in the past I know the luxury of having your cash handy and how to budget for the week. I'm more impressed with the gas discount at shell "3 cents/gallon up up to a couple free tanks a week" would be great. Compared to Uber's gas card and debiting my deposit to pay for it, I'm much more a fan of this program. Also, Hertz. Love this just in case I have a huge repair or other reason I can't use my car. Forget the Uber lease, bring on the discounted rental.


----------

